# GTP and ETB??



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

whats the real differences except ones a boa the other a python, I take it the GTP's have heat pits, and the boas dont, but apart from that because they look so similair.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

some boas can grow up to 15 foot long


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some pythons can grow to 25ft+, but what about the differences between emerald tree boas and green tree pythons:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmm... gtps and etbs show something called convergent evolution.. this being when two unrelated groups of animals evolve similar traits and adaptations as a result of evolving to live within a certain ecological niche.

ETB - is a boa ie a live bearer.. GTP's pythons, lays eggs
ETB - in general can get bigger
ETB - in general like it cooler
ETB - in general do better on a lighter feeding regime than gtp
ETBs have one less bone in the skull than gtps (tho thats common for all boas vs pythons)

there are skeletal differences... and some external differences... for instance in pythons, the heat pits are located within the scales, wheras in boas, they are located between the scales.. 

gtps have two large scales surround the nostril.. etbs do not..

etbs have generally larger head vs body proportions than gtps (although there is a lot of variation in head shapes in gtps) and the two bulges at the back of the head are larger in etbs than gtps too. gtp head scales tend to be small small and of similar size to each other, etb had scales start of small at the base of the head, and get larger as you look towards the nose

the head shape is very different too.. gtps are more "dragony" looking to me.. and i see etbs as being more... umm... english bull terrior in the face.. (hard to describe on type-speak that one!)

generally then, they(etbs) get a bit bigger and fatter, and are much less tolerent of husbandry hiccoughs than gtps. boas live bear, and pythons lay eggs.. 

this is the skull of a gtp










and this the skull of an etb










N


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Im can never decide which of the two i would pefere to keep so that was usefull nerys. Just need to save up and make that choice. Awsome skull pictures BTW.

SiUK - Both ETB and GTP have heat pits in their lowar and upper labials


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

etb's are utterly aboreal 99.99%. the labial pits on etb's are outrageiously developed. emeralds are an old species, ancestral to all new world tree boas.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool thanks for all the unreal info people especially Nerys that was basically what I was looking for, price wise what are the differences like?


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I know now which one I'd rather be bitten by given the choice :lol2:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

afaik the boa's are a little more expensive but theres not alot in it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

get an emerald.:no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

price wise... ohh.. depends so much.. have seen them both for sale starting at about £300 i guess

of the two, i would say go GTP as they are harder then ETBs to get wrong.

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

amen to that
gaz


----------

